# Visit/Photos to "Aquario Vasco da Gama" (Lisbon/Portugal)



## Pedro Rosa (14 Apr 2013)

*Aquário Vasco da Gama - Lisbon/Portugal (01.04.2013)*

Some photos from a centenary Aquarium in Portugal. My kids love this place - small but very nice and near my home 
Aquariums are old but still, very nice. This place belongs to the portuguese navy.


*Saltwater*






































































*Freshwater*

















































Pedro.


----------



## Steve Smith (14 Apr 2013)

Great photos Pedro.  Looks like an interesting place.  Is it a big place?  Quite interesting that it's owned by the Portuguese navy too.


----------



## Pedro Rosa (15 Apr 2013)

Steve,
It's not a big place. Besides all the live stock, also have an interesting museum.
Out last king was a big suporter 

You can see some info in english *here*. (look at the map on the live exhibit link).

Pedro.


----------



## Pedro Rosa (15 Apr 2013)

Updated with the last photo


----------



## Steve Smith (15 Apr 2013)

Love the last photo!


----------



## ghostsword (15 Apr 2013)

I have spent my childhood going to this old aquarium..  Take the tram from Praca do Comercio (15) to Belem, and spend the day there, it is awesome. 

Some weekdays they had fish sales, really cheap.. 

They also had an embalmed giant squid right in the entrance.

A must visit for sure.


----------



## Pedro Rosa (15 Apr 2013)

ghostsword said:


> They also had an embalmed giant squid right in the entrance.
> A must visit for sure.


 
It's there 
I uploaded these photos to two other forums in Portugal and many people are saying that they spent many days of their childhood at this place  I still spend.. with my two kids.

Nice to know that my photos were a "bring-back-time" for some of you.

Pedro.


----------



## ghostsword (15 Apr 2013)

I think that all kids that enjoyed fish tanks went there almost everyday as kids..


----------



## LondonDragon (16 Apr 2013)

Heard a lot about this one but I am yet to visit, must include it in my next trip to Lisbon.


----------

